# Scrollbalkenteile unsichtbar machen



## solomat (19. April 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin nun schon seit einiger Zeit auf der suche nach einen Tuorial oder einer Beschreibung dafür, wie man in CSS einen Teil vom Scrollbalken sagt, das er unsichtbar bleibt. Leider habe ich nichts gefunden.

Dachte es wäre ganz einfach möglich:

```
body {
	SCROLLBAR-FACE-COLOR:hidden;
	SCROLLBAR-HIGHLIGHT-COLOR:hidden;
	SCROLLBAR-SHADOW-COLOR:hidden;
	SCROLLBAR-3DLIGHT-COLOR:hidden;
	SCROLLBAR-ARROW-COLOR: #ffffff;
	SCROLLBAR-TRACK-COLOR:hidden;
	SCROLLBAR-DARKSHADOW-COLOR:hidden;
}
```

Da ich ein Bild für den Hintergrund habe ist es nicht möglich zu sagen das die restlichen Teile die gleiche Farbe haben sollen wie der Hintergrund.

Wenn jemand Rat weiß, wäre ich sehr dankbar mir den zu geben.


----------



## Gottox (19. April 2004)

Teile Ausblenden ist unmöglich... Ganz oder garnicht...

```
overflow:hidden;
```


----------



## fluessig (19. April 2004)

Du kannst einen Javascript Scrollbalken verwenden. Die kann man eigentlich an alles anpassen (weil's eigene Bilder sind). 
Such mal nach dhtml scroller oder auf  klick nach scrollern.


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. April 2004)

Hallo.... probiere mal statt "hidden"...."transparent" .... kann mir zwar nicht vorstellen, dass es geht, aber probieren kost ja nüscht .... zumindest ist "transparent" eine legitime CSS-Farbangabe(im Gegensatz zu hidden)


----------



## Gottox (19. April 2004)

*g* - Lustig, dass du im Zusammenhang mit dem InternetExplorer von "CSS-Legitim" redest...


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. April 2004)

Naja... zumindest "transparent" wäre koscher... der Rest ist eher was für den Atheisten


----------



## Gottox (20. April 2004)

Auch "hidden" wird in CSS verwendet... visibility z.B. oder overflow...


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. April 2004)

Ahso.... Missverständnis...ich meinte "transparent" statt "hidden" bei den Farbwerten...
	
	
	



```
SCROLLBAR-FACE-COLOR:transparent;
```
 ...usw.


----------

